# The Bills



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 17, 2001)

HOW 'BOUT THEM BILLS?

Q. What's the difference between the Buffalo Bills & the Taliban?
A. The Taliban has a running game.

Q. How do the Bills count to 10?
A. 0-1, 0-2, 0-3, 0-4, 0-5, 0-6, 0-7, 0-8, 0-9, 0-10

Q. What do the Bills & Billy Graham have in common?
A. They both can make 68,000 people stand up & yell Jesus Christ!

Q. How do you keep a Buffalo Bill out of your yard?
A. Put up goal posts

Q. Where do you go in Buffalo in case of a tornado?
A. To the Wilson Stadium - they never get a touchdown there!

Q. What do you call a Buffalo Bill with a Super Bowl ring?
A. A thief.

Q. Why doesn't Rochester have a professional football team?
A. Because then Buffalo would want one.

Q. Why was Greg Williams upset when the Buffalo Bills play book was stolen?
A. Because he hadn't finished coloring it.

Q. What's the difference between the Buffalo Bills and a dollar bill?
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar.

Q. How many Buffalo Bills does it take to win a Super Bowl?
A. Nobody knows and we may never find out!

Q. What do you call 47 people sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
A. The Buffalo Bills.

Q. What do the Buffalo Bills and opossums have in common?
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road.

Q. How can you tell when the Buffalo Bills are going to run the football?
A. The back leaves the huddle with tears in his eyes

:cheers:


----------



## bscastro (Dec 18, 2001)

A little rough on the Bills there. Just remember, they can get a really good draft pick out of this! I like the one about keeping the Bills out of your yard, though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2001)

:rofl: 
I must remember to post next years Bills "Schedule".

I dunno...the Girl scout troop might be a close game....


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 18, 2001)

...at least they're not Detroit.
:rofl:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 18, 2001)

It was sent to me and I thought I would share.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

I love it, very funny.  I think thta would also work with the Toronto Argonauts.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 15, 2002)

You guys dont have it that bad, Im a Panthers fan they won their first game against the vikings, then lost there next 15!!! thankfully they fired seifert, always hated the niners before and when he came in i was upset, but hes gone now, phew!


----------

